# Chromuim-bin a gcc

## Andrzej1309

Witam.

Zainstalowałem chromium-bin w celach testowych.

Niestety otrzymuję komunikat"

```
./chrome: /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found (required by ./chrome)
```

mam zainstalowane dwie wersje gcc

4.1.2

4.3.2-r3

cóż dalej z tym począć  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Stare glibc?

----------

## Andrzej1309

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Stare glibc?

 

zainstalowana wersja to:

2.9_p20081201-r2

----------

## Bialy

 *Andrzej1309 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found (required by ./chrome)
> ```
> ...

 

Bez komentarza.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Bialy wrote:*   

>  *Andrzej1309 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found (required by ./chrome)
> ```
> ...

 Skoro juz jednak komentujesz, moze podzielsiz sie wiedza?

----------

## soban_

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *Bialy wrote:*    *Andrzej1309 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found (required by ./chrome)
> ```
> ...

 

Racja osoby ostatnio zaczynajace nowe tematy po czasie zaczynaja je ignorowac, przykre to jest, ale prawdziwe. Milo byloby kontynulowac rozmowe nawet uslsyzec ni cholery, alob jest - udalo sie  :Very Happy: ...

----------

## Andrzej1309

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Racja osoby ostatnio zaczynajace nowe tematy po czasie zaczynaja je ignorowac, przykre to jest, ale prawdziwe. Milo byloby kontynulowac rozmowe nawet uslsyzec ni cholery, alob jest - udalo sie ...

 

Nie rozumiem, wczoraj założyłem temat i wcale go nie ignoruję.

Nadal szukam rozwiązania, mam nadzieję, że znajdę z Waszą pomocą.

Do tej pory udało mi się ustalić:

```
biuro Desktop # strings /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libstdc++.so.6 | grep GLIBCXX

GLIBCXX_3.4

GLIBCXX_3.4.1

GLIBCXX_3.4.2

GLIBCXX_3.4.3

GLIBCXX_3.4.4

GLIBCXX_3.4.5

GLIBCXX_3.4.6

GLIBCXX_3.4.7

GLIBCXX_3.4.8

GLIBCXX_FORCE_NEW

```

czyli brak GLIBCXX_3.4.9

Co dalej niestety jeszcze nie doszedłem

----------

## dziadu

Rozwiązanie jest podane, na tacy, trzeba tylko CHCIEĆ przeczytać to, co portage mówi po zakończonej instalacji. Przeinstaluj chrome'a albo zajrzyj do loga i będziesz wiedzieć wszystko.

----------

## Belliash

BTW: Co z wersja 64bitowa? Przepraszam za maly OT, ale temat wydaje sie wyczerpany  :Wink: 

----------

## dziadu

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> BTW: Co z wersja 64bitowa? Przepraszam za maly OT, ale temat wydaje sie wyczerpany 

 

U mnie działa bez problemów na systemie 64-bitowym (jeśli o to pytasz) wersja chromium-bin.

Jestem właśnie na etapie kompilacji (tak z ciekawości) ze źródeł i zobaczymy co to warte.

----------

## one_and_only

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> BTW: Co z wersja 64bitowa?

 

Hmmm, u mnie działa  :Wink:  wersja 9999 z portage, flash, java działają.Last edited by one_and_only on Tue Sep 22, 2009 8:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Belliash

 *dziadu wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   BTW: Co z wersja 64bitowa? Przepraszam za maly OT, ale temat wydaje sie wyczerpany  
> 
> U mnie działa bez problemów na systemie 64-bitowym (jeśli o to pytasz) wersja chromium-bin.
> 
> Jestem właśnie na etapie kompilacji (tak z ciekawości) ze źródeł i zobaczymy co to warte.

 

chodzilo mi oto, czy sama przegladarka w wersji 64bitowej dziala  :Wink:  Bo kiedys czytalem ze wersja 64bitowa ne jest jeszce gotowa ale uplynelo juz troche czasu  :Wink:  Ciekawi mnie tez wsparcie dla technologii java oraz flash

----------

## one_and_only

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> chodzilo mi oto, czy sama przegladarka w wersji 64bitowej dziala  Bo kiedys czytalem ze wersja 64bitowa ne jest jeszce gotowa ale uplynelo juz troche czasu  Ciekawi mnie tez wsparcie dla technologii java oraz flash

 

Działa, działa - rzuć okiem w ebuild w portage - nie ma zależności od żadnych app-emulation/ (dla wersji bin). Flash działa, java - sprawdziłem przed chwilą na literakach  :Wink:  - też.

----------

## Belliash

Faktycznie, calkiem przyjemnie to dziala

```
     Tue Sep 22 11:24:06 2009 >>> www-client/chromium-4.0.212.0_p26343

       merge time: 17 minutes and 41 seconds.
```

nie uzywalem wersji -bin gdyz najnowsza wersja tam to 210 z tego co pamietam...

----------

## one_and_only

www-client/chromium-bin-9999 to (na chwilę obecną) 4.0.212.0 (26800). Ja z kolei nie używałem nie-bin bo myślałem, że ciągle trzeba 3 GB źródeł ściągać, ale widzę, że już nie jest tak źle  :Smile: 

----------

## Andrzej1309

Krok po kroku szukam

Następny krok jaki znalazłem to gcc-config  .....

Czyli zmiana aktywnego gcc, ale dalej ??

Dajcie troszkę dłuższą wędkę

----------

## SlashBeast

Zmień gcc na nowsze.

----------

## Andrzej1309

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Zmień gcc na nowsze.

 

```
gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2*

```

Ale nie bardzo wiem co dalej

----------

## soban_

 *Andrzej1309 wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   Zmień gcc na nowsze. 
> 
> ```
> gcc-config -l
> 
> ...

 

Wykonales po zmianie to co gentoo Ci napisalo?  :Wink: 

----------

## tgR10

a moze to

```
[N] sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 (3.3.6(5)): Compatibility package for running binaries linked against a pre gcc 3.4 libstdc++
```

lub binarke jak ktos nielubi kompilowac :P

```
[N] sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin (--): Compatibility package for running binaries linked against a pre gcc 3.4 libstdc++
```

?

cos mi kiedys niechcialo tez dzialac z podobnym bledem juz niepamietam co a bledu tymbardziej, mi pomoglo :)

----------

## dziadu

 *tgR10 wrote:*   

> a moze to
> 
> ```
> [N] sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 (3.3.6(5)): Compatibility package for running binaries linked against a pre gcc 3.4 libstdc++
> ```
> ...

 

To nie ten błąd. To co podałeś tyczy się kompatybilności wstecz do binarek kompilowanych jeszcze wersją GCC-3.3.6. Tu jest problem inny - program był kompilowany wersją GCC nowszą niż posiada autor wątku.

----------

## Andrzej1309

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *Andrzej1309 wrote:*    *SlashBeast wrote:*   Zmień gcc na nowsze. 
> 
> ```
> gcc-config -l
> 
> ...

 

wykonałem zgodnie z instrukcją"

```
# source /etc/profile
```

Niestety nadal mam to samo  :Sad: 

----------

## dziadu

Profil odświeżyłeś?

----------

## Andrzej1309

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Profil odświeżyłeś?

 

A może coś bliżej, w jaki sposób ?

----------

## Belliash

 *Andrzej1309 wrote:*   

>  *dziadu wrote:*   Profil odświeżyłeś? 
> 
> A może coś bliżej, w jaki sposób ?

 

zal.....

kolego, za kazdym razem gdy otrzymujesz konkretna odpowiedz, pytasz dodatkowo jak to zrobic... Ja ne umiem gotowac - nie pcham sie do kuchni... Nie masz zielonego pojecia o linuksie - moze czas wrocic do visty?

dla innych osob ktore powiedza ze moge sie nauczyc gotowac - zaczne od czytania ksiazek kucharskich i przepisow - niechy zacznie od dokumentacji...

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *Andrzej1309 wrote:*    *dziadu wrote:*   Profil odświeżyłeś? 
> 
> A może coś bliżej, w jaki sposób ? 
> 
> zal.....
> ...

 

Tym razem przyznam mu troche racji http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gcc-upgrading.xml

----------

## Andrzej1309

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Nie masz zielonego pojecia o linuksie - moze czas wrocic do visty? 

 

Vista, a co to jest ??

Nie używam Windowsa od 7 lat.

Gentoo od 2 lat, wcześniej inne dystrybucje.

Sadziłem, że forum to służy do pomocy innym i wymiany doświadczeń a nie ocenie innych, widać się pomyliłem

Człowiek, który uważa, że wszystko wie najlepiej i innym ubliża to się bardzo myli.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## individual

Tylko wtrącę mały off-top.

Używam Gentoo długo. I zawsze zanim zadam pytanie na forum sprawdzam:

podręcznik gentoo (jeżeli dotyczy)

dokumentację gentoo

how-to

ebuildy (w szczególności komentarze)

Czytam co wypisuje paludis/portage

szukam na forum gentoo eng/pol

i na samym końcu - jak już naprawdę nie wiem co zrobić - pytam na forum. 

Uważam, że Gentoo przeznaczone jest TYLKO dla tych ludzi, którzy chcą czytać dokumentację i lubią się uczyć na własnych błędach.

----------

